# Finally got a snack stick recipe that I love.



## rich-

I started with Bear Carver's recipe for his Bear Loaf, and did several mods to it untill I have what I like for a very good flavored snack stick. Here is what I have come up with.

5 #  ground meat or your choice

1 Tbls       Blk Pepper

1 Tbls       Red Pepper Flakes

1 Tbls       Whole Mustard seed

1 Tbls      Crushed Fennel

1 Tbls      Crushed Anis

1 Tbls      Garlic powder or granulated Garlic

1 Tbls      Onion Powder or Granulated onion

1 Tbls      M S G

2 Tbls      Paprika

1 tsp        Cayenne pepper or to taste

Mix all the above ingredients together in a separate

bowel

In a separate Bowel Mix

4 tsp      Sea or Kosher salt

1 tsp      Cure 1

2 1/2 oz  Soy sauce

2 1/2 oz Worcestershire sauce

1 oz       Liquid smoke

4 oz ice cold water

Then mix the below ingredients with the top ingredients and mix well, Until very sticky,

I went ahead and stuffed into 21 mm collagen casings and let bloom in fridge all night.

The next morning, put in 100 degree preheated smoker and left until casings were dry to the touch, Then I put my amzn-p in with 1 1/2 row of a blend of hickory, cherry and maple pellets & lit one end.

over the course of 8 hrs, I slowly increased the chamber heat but never going over 170 degrees until IT of stick hit 155 Degrees, at which time I cut the heat off and left hang in the smoker all night long, Nightly out door temp was right at 38 degrees.

In a brown paper bag & in the fridge till day after tomorrow, then will vac pak what left and freeze.













Bets 1.jpg



__ rich-
__ Dec 24, 2013


















Best 2.jpg



__ rich-
__ Dec 24, 2013


















Best 3.jpg



__ rich-
__ Dec 24, 2013
__ 1


----------



## driedstick

That looks great rich, same temp schedule I do, but to 152 or so for me. Glad you found your stick recipe and thanks for sharing.

Have a very Merry Christmas


----------



## boykjo

Nice sticks Rich............


----------



## southernfire97

Looks awesome. Def. gonna give it a try. Thanks for posting!!


----------



## smokin420

Looks very good. Does the casing shrink when you dont cool them down with a cold bath?


----------



## rich-

Yes the casings have and did shrink tight with the meat. Click on the picture of the pile of sticks, that will enlarge the picture and the wrinkled texture can be seen.
Rich-


----------



## rich-

Merry Cristmas Driedstick, If my memory serves me well which has become questiomable these past few years, LOL

I believe I read a recent post of yours describing your smoking method for time and temps. I had been having a few issues with my sticks being to soft after smoking and from reading others posts on SMF (i think it was yours) I came to the conclusion that I was smoking at to high of temps from start to finish.

If that was your posting, Thank You for great information, If it wasn't Thank you for your many other very heplful posts of great information.

A huge big shout out of thanks to all the great members on SMF, I have learned a wealth of knowledge about smoking meat, recipes, techniechs, and so much more.

Merry Christmas to you all, Its been a wonderful year for me, Thanks to each and every one of you.

Rich-


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Tasty looking sticks, thanks for sharing!


----------



## rich-

Thanks for all the kind comments,

Yep they are darn tastey

Rich-


----------



## daveomak

Nice sticks Rich....   Dave


----------



## charcoal junkie

Mighty fine looking sticks. What meat did you use looks like pork to me.


----------



## rich-

The meat is 80-20 ground beef. No pork this time.


----------



## themule69

My T fine Looking sticks. The flavor will get even better after a rest. Merry Christmas.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## jerky nut

Rich good looking sticks, sounds like they would taste really good also,   you want to stop the shrinkage put Amesphos in your recipe you would be surprised what it does.


----------



## daveomak

I use soy protein and Amesphos in my sticks... They stay moist and are delicious.....     Dave    













String Knots on casings.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Dec 26, 2013


----------



## disco

I love the look of those sticks. Well done!

Disco


----------



## rabbithutch

Well done, Rich!

You're going to make Lon Adams (inventor of the Slim Jim) very jealous!

:sausage::sausage:


----------



## robert gordon

rich what is m.s.g thank's


----------



## driedstick

Rich- said:


> Merry Cristmas Driedstick, If my memory serves me well which has become questiomable these past few years, LOL
> 
> I believe I read a recent post of yours describing your smoking method for time and temps. I had been having a few issues with my sticks being to soft after smoking and from reading others posts on SMF (i think it was yours) I came to the conclusion that I was smoking at to high of temps from start to finish.
> 
> If that was your posting, Thank You for great information, If it wasn't Thank you for your many other very heplful posts of great information.
> 
> A huge big shout out of thanks to all the great members on SMF, I have learned a wealth of knowledge about smoking meat, recipes, techniechs, and so much more.
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all, Its been a wonderful year for me, Thanks to each and every one of you.
> 
> Rich-


Thanks Rich, I also do not know if it is my post but all of us here at SMF are happy to help I am glad this worked out for you - this site is just so great.

Just to let you know I also am a FREE Taste tester  ------- Did I mention "FREE Taste tester!!!"







Remember a full smoker is a happy smoker


----------



## dward51

Robert Gordon said:


> rich what is m.s.g thank's


Monosodium Glutamate (MSG) for short  AKA/ "Accent" seasoning at the grocery store.

Some people will try and tell you MSG is Baaaaaaad for you.  It's been used in food in the USA for over 100 years and if you read the studies they have to force feed rats a re-dunk-culous amount before it causes problems (I also remember the study in the 1970's where some researcher inserted sterile dimes into rats body cavity and it caused cancer so by the same re-dunk-culous correlation, all dimes should have been banned, but I digress).  Yes, like most substances, there is a small percentage of the population who can have an allergic reaction.  If you have ever eaten oriental food, you have eaten MSG.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monosodium_glutamate

And Rich, great looking sticks.  I'm saving this recipe and will give it a try also.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## reinhard

That's some great work on the sticks!!! They look great!!Reinhard


----------



## chef willie

Yep, great looking stix. I'll give this a whirl after the Holidays....been wanting to do some stix in skins anyway. Thanks for posting and motivating.....Willie


----------



## palladini

I did copy this recipe to a word program and saved it.  I have spent about two years trying to find a good recipe for pepperettes.  In the new year, I will make this and see if it what I am looking for.

It seems you folks south of the border, in the USA either do not have pepperettes or they are called something different.

Pepperettes are about 4 to 6 inches long, done in sheep casings, do in no way taste like pepperoni, and are smoked and are usually very dry













th.jpg



__ palladini
__ Dec 30, 2013


----------



## steevieg

Rich- said:


> I started with Bear Carver's recipe for his Bear Loaf, and did several mods to it untill I have what I like for a very good flavored snack stick. Here is what I have come up with.
> 
> 5 #  ground meat or your choice
> 
> 1 Tbls       Blk Pepper
> 
> 1 Tbls       Red Pepper Flakes
> 
> 1 Tbls       Whole Mustard seed
> 
> 1 Tbls      Crushed Fennel
> 
> 1 Tbls      Crushed Anis
> 
> 1 Tbls      Garlic powder or granulated Garlic
> 
> 1 Tbls      Onion Powder or Granulated onion
> 
> 1 Tbls      M S G
> 
> 2 Tbls      Paprika
> 
> 1 tsp        Cayenne pepper or to taste
> 
> Mix all the above ingredients together in a separate
> 
> *bowel*
> 
> In a separate *Bowel* Mix
> 
> 4 tsp      Sea or Kosher salt
> 
> 1 tsp      Cure 1
> 
> 2 1/2 oz  Soy sauce
> 
> 2 1/2 oz Worcestershire sauce
> 
> 1 oz       Liquid smoke
> 
> 4 oz ice cold water
> 
> Then mix the below ingredients with the top ingredients and mix well, Until very sticky,
> 
> I went ahead and stuffed into 21 mm collagen casings and let bloom in fridge all night.
> 
> The next morning, put in 100 degree preheated smoker and left until casings were dry to the touch, Then I put my amzn-p in with 1 1/2 row of a blend of hickory, cherry and maple pellets & lit one end.
> 
> over the course of 8 hrs, I slowly increased the chamber heat but never going over 170 degrees until IT of stick hit 155 Degrees, at which time I cut the heat off and left hang in the smoker all night long, Nightly out door temp was right at 38 degrees.
> 
> In a brown paper bag & in the fridge till day after tomorrow, then will vac pak what left and freeze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bets 1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ rich-
> __ Dec 24, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best 2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ rich-
> __ Dec 24, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best 3.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ rich-
> __ Dec 24, 2013
> __ 1


Those look fantastic and I will do a batch very soon, but can I leave the bowels out and use a bowl or two instead?


----------



## rich-

SteevieG, If you really feel you need to, you can substitute the bowels with bowls. I just can't be held responsible for the outcome of the product.  LMAO

I never said I could spell, But I can sure make some a$$ kickin snack sticks.

Have a great  New Year, and lotsa happy smoking.

Rich-


----------



## hellac

Very nice sticks, thanks for sharing.  I will try this out this week.


----------



## more smoke

Man those look amazing! What kind of casings? I used the 19 mm ac legg cologen casing and wasn't to impressed with them. Most just peel off. Not sure if those where the same as mine? Yours sure look very tasty!! Ill shoot you my address. LoL. Also, do they have a teriyaki flavor? My wife is asking me to make some teriyaki flavor and haven't seen a recipe for them yet.,. 

  You da' man


----------



## rob sicc

This looks great.  I will give it a try.  Does anyone think it would be a problem if I used my jerky gun and dehydated it rather than use casing?

Also, I saw your comments on MSG.  will it make a differentce if I leave it out?  I would think as long as the cure#1 is used, everything should be safe, no?


----------



## fished

First of all sorry for bringing up an older post.  I have only been making sausage and sticks for about a year.  Everyone likes my summer sausage, and they say my sticks are good too.  I like the summer sausge but the sticks have been disappointing.  I want to make the drier wrinkled sticks like yours and others I have seen, they look great.  What is Amesphos, I have never heard that mentioned before. I just bought about 8 pounds of "value mixed pork cuts", looks kind of like portk steaks for $1.49 a pound.  It's too hot in Texas this time of year to leave them in them in the smoker over night.  How else could I achive that texture and dryness?  Also how do you guys think they would be with high temp hot pepper cheese?  Thanks for the help.  This is  great site.


----------



## daveomak

Fished said:


> First of all sorry for bringing up an older post.  I have only been making sausage and sticks for about a year.  Everyone likes my summer sausage, and they say my sticks are good too.  I like the summer sausge but the sticks have been disappointing.  I want to make the drier wrinkled sticks like yours and others I have seen, they look great.  What is Amesphos, I have never heard that mentioned before. I just bought about 8 pounds of "value mixed pork cuts", looks kind of like portk steaks for $1.49 a pound.  It's too hot in Texas this time of year to leave them in them in the smoker over night.  How else could I achive that texture and dryness?  Also how do you guys think they would be with high temp hot pepper cheese?  Thanks for the help.  This is  great site.




I hope you are using cure #1 in the meat mix....  1.1 gram per pound... or 1 tsp. per 5#'s.....   If so, leaving the sticks in the smoker overnight is no problem....   I finish my sticks at 160 for 12 + hours.... that is after a couple hours drying time at 120 ish. and 6 hours or so of smoke at 140 ish..... total time is usually 24 hours in the smoker below 160 ish...   Then let them air cool and the collagen casing will shrivel up and be wrinkled...


----------



## rob sicc

DaveOmak said:


> I hope you are using cure #1 in the meat mix.... 1.1 gram per pound... or 1 tsp. per 5#'s..... If so, leaving the sticks in the smoker overnight is no problem.... I finish my sticks at 160 for 12 + hours.... that is after a couple hours drying time at 120 ish. and 6 hours or so of smoke at 140 ish..... total time is usually 24 hours in the smoker below 160 ish... Then let them air cool and the collagen casing will shrivel up and be wrinkled...


Is it bad to go 225 - 250 for these sticks?  It sounds like you are defining cold smoke.  is that correct?  I really haven't started looking into cold smoking.  I thought I should get comfortable with hot smoking firrst.


----------



## daveomak

Rob Sicc said:


> Is it bad to go 225 - 250 for these sticks?  It sounds like you are defining cold smoke.  is that correct?  I really haven't started looking into cold smoking.  I thought I should get comfortable with hot smoking firrst.



Yes it is bad to smoke the sticks at 225-250.....  the fat will run out, form in pockets and the sticks will taste like sawdust...  Smoke below 120 for a few hours then increase the smoker temp to 160 for the next 24 hours....   until the IT is about 145 for an hour or 2 or 3....   
The combination of time and temperature will kill all normal bacteria etc...    similar to sous vide....  where you can cook chicken to 135 deg. F as long as it has been at 135 for something like 16 hours....  heck I can't remember the exact time...  someone here will let us know...


Cold smoking is "generally" between 50-70 deg. F.....    Smoking meat is usually done between 50 and 140 deg. F.....  higher than that and the fat starts to render out...   Not good, for a good smoked product....   It's called "warm' smoking above 70-80 deg. F....    and Hot smoking when the fat starts to render...  or something like that..... 

http://www.meatsandsausages.com/meat-smoking/cold-smoking


cold smoking is easy.....   turn the heat of and add smoke....  then turn the heat up and cook the meat.......   an oven will do....


----------



## ameskimo1

Wow, glad you brought up the old post - those sticks sound fantastic and look even better!

Nicely done!


----------



## fished

Thanks alot for the replys guys.  That's just part of why I like this site.  There are so many of you guys and ladies that are willing to help out.  Just one more question what is Amesphos?


----------



## daveomak

Fished said:


> Thanks alot for the replys guys.  That's just part of why I like this site.  There are so many of you guys and ladies that are willing to help out.  Just one more question what is Amesphos?




I have used it....  nepas uses it...  so it has to be good....

http://store.theingredientstore.com/amesphos.aspx


----------



## jerky nut

Amesphos is name brand phosphate.  It retains  moisture and reduces shrinkage in your finished product. If you put it in your snack sticks they will stay firm  and  it doesn't affect the flavor at all.. You will end up with less weight loss also.:sausage:


----------



## laserdoc

jerky nut said:


> Amesphos is name brand phosphate.  It retains  moisture and reduces shrinkage in your finished product. If you put it in your snack sticks they will stay firm  and  it doesn't affect the flavor at all.. You will end up with less weight loss also.:sausage:


How much amesphos to this 5 pound mix ? Also does anyone suggest adding a bit of powdered milk to this mix? And if so how much.


----------



## daveomak

laserdoc said:


> How much amesphos to this 5 pound mix ? Also does anyone suggest adding a bit of powdered milk to this mix? And if so how much.




http://www.meatsandsausages.com/sausage-making/additives

http://store.theingredientstore.com/amesphos.aspx


----------



## laserdoc

DaveOmak said:


> http://www.meatsandsausages.com/sausage-making/additives
> 
> http://store.theingredientstore.com/amesphos.aspx





DaveOmak said:


> http://www.meatsandsausages.com/sausage-making/additives
> 
> http://store.theingredientstore.com/amesphos.aspx


Thankyou for the info. Trying to understand all the %. Don't see where it tells me how much to use in a 5 pound mix. Maybe someone will chime in with the right amounts for 5 pounds


----------



## daveomak

laserdoc said:


> Thankyou for the info. Trying to understand all the %. Don't see where it tells me how much to use in a 5 pound mix. Maybe someone will chime in with the right amounts for 5 pounds




5#'s of meat at 2% is.......   5 x 454 = 2270 grams x 0.02 = 45 grams


----------



## daveomak

Or....   5#'s x 16 = 80 oz.   80 x 0.02 = 1.6 oz.      I recommend a grams scale and using the metric system...


----------



## laserdoc

DaveOmak said:


> 5#'s of meat at 2% is.......   5 x 454 = 2270 grams x 0.02 = 45 grams


thanks Dave.
I looked at my bag and it said a half of teaspoon per pound. But will go with your calculations on this one. Any idea how much dry milk to add to this also. Plan to smoke up five pounds the day after Xmas. Santa brought me a new mes 30 yesterday. Already have my amaze pellet smoker,lem stuffer and 19 mm cases. So I'm good to go as soon as I fine tune the receipe


----------



## daveomak

Amesphos recommends  0.3-0.5 % by weight.... I would go with 0.4%

NFDM rec. 1-3%... I would go with 2%......

Then adjust later if you wish....  

*I would NOT add the 2 ingredients to the same batch*....    Use one or the other.....  there may be a conflict in the finished product if you add both.....


----------



## laserdoc

DaveOmak said:


> Amesphos recommends  0.3-0.5 % by weight.... I would go with 0.4%
> 
> NFDM rec. 1-3%... I would go with 2%......
> 
> Then adjust later if you wish....
> 
> *I would NOT add the 2 ingredients to the same batch*....    Use one or the other.....  there may be a conflict in the finished product if you add both.....


 got it!!


----------



## laserdoc

laserdoc said:


> got it!!


is that 45 grams of the Amesphos or the powdered milk


----------



## daveomak

*Amesphos* recommends* 0.3-0.5 %* by weight.... I would go with *0.4%*

*NFDM* rec.* 1-3%*... I would go with *2%*......

5#'s of meat at* 2%* is....... 5 x 454 = 2270 grams x 0.02 =* 45 grams NFDM
*
5#'s of meat at *0.4%* =   5 x 454 = 2270 grams x 0.004 =* 9.1 grams Ames Phos*


Then you can adjust on the next batch....


----------



## laserdoc

DaveOmak said:


> *Amesphos* recommends* 0.3-0.5 %* by weight.... I would go with *0.4%*
> 
> *NFDM* rec.* 1-3%*... I would go with *2%*......
> 
> 5#'s of meat at* 2%* is....... 5 x 454 = 2270 grams x 0.02 =* 45 grams NFDM
> *
> 5#'s of meat at *0.4%* =   5 x 454 = 2270 grams x 0.004 =* 9.1 grams Ames Phos*
> 
> 
> Then you can adjust on the next batch....





DaveOmak said:


> Amesphos recommends  0.3-0.5 % by weight.... I would go with 0.4%
> 
> NFDM rec. 1-3%... I would go with 2%......
> 
> Then adjust later if you wish....
> 
> *I would NOT add the 2 ingredients to the same batch*....    Use one or the other.....  there may be a conflict in the finished product if you add both.....


 got it!!thanks. Sorry for being brain dead. Got down now.


----------



## boykjo

I wasted a few minutes using my slow decrepit brain and had it figured out but with Daves keen sharp mind he beat me to it.... I knew I should have just waited,,,lol


----------



## daveomak

Evening Joe........    Did I get it right ?????   A back up is ALWAYS welcome....   My dyslexic, partially alzheimered brain can use all the help it can get...


----------



## boykjo

Spot on.............


----------



## laserdoc

DaveOmak said:


> Evening Joe........    Did I get it right ?????   A back up is ALWAYS welcome....   My dyslexic, partially alzheimered brain can use all the help it can get...


 I think we are all there. Another passing year and brain keeps missing a beat,,,,especially with math!!!


----------



## jerky nut

I use 1/4 to 1/2 tsp. per pound of meat.  !/4 tsp per pound allows some shrinkage 1/2 tsp per pound has less shrinkage but also makes the meat a bit spongy.  I would suggest the 1/4 tsp. per pound of meat.  since your using such a small quantity of powder you should dilute the powder in water to get even distribution of Amesphos in the 5 #  of meat.  Out of five pounds of meat you should yield close to 3.5 lbs of meat when the product is finished using 1/4 tsp. per pound.


----------



## jerky nut

IMGP0731.JPG



__ jerky nut
__ Dec 23, 2014


















IMGP0732.JPG



__ jerky nut
__ Dec 23, 2014






  I made 10#'s last week  both with 1/4 tsp. per pound.  The cheese had less shrinkage than the plain.   I was using 18 mm fibrous casings.


----------



## laserdoc

Stuffing today and doing the smoke tomorrow. This is my first com,e ,,,that's why all the questions the other day. Looking at the pics I can hello these were hung because of the flay spot where they were dropped over the dowel rods. Would not this whole section be very dry since it is thinner than the rest of the stick ?
To not have the flat section should I tie the two sticks together and hang them by the string in the middle? Or would just laying them on the racks be a better way to go? Why hang them vs the racks in my MES 30 ?

Merry Xmas to all. We made it through another one!!


----------



## jerky nut

I lay mine on a rack and rotate 180 degrees .   The first time I rotate is when the casings start to dry, the top will be pale looking and the bottom will be red. I rotate them so the pale side is down.   Then again later  when they hit 130 IT.


----------



## laserdoc

Sounds like a plan. I guess I need to rotate the racks like every 2 hours or so from top to bottom also


----------



## jerky nut

yes, if you want them to get done evenly.  that's why I don't hang mine.  Now if I am cold smoking I will hang what ever I can.


----------



## laserdoc

I have a Bradley that I cold smoke my bacon in and hang that. But I only use the Bradley to cold smoke in. Those pucks were just to damn expensive !! Plus the heating element went out and I decided to buy a MES. I like the idea of setting a temp to whatever and it going there. My Bradley had the slide control for heat. Never new where it was going. 
Will use my amaze pellet tray and remove the pellet dumper and tray to get airflow for the amaze. I also like to add a bit of charcoal dust and tiny crushed pieces to the pellets so it won't go out


----------



## shannont

I really like your recipe and want to make it but I have a question... What does the MSG do for the recipe - I'm allergic to MSG and would have to leave it out.  Or what can I use to substitute it?


----------



## webpoppy8

excuse me, was "second Bowel" a Freudian slip or what?


----------



## tink3872

Tried these. They are awesome. Only thing is I used 80/20 Hamburg. They were still awesome.


----------



## Reb

Thank you for the recipe Rich. These were the first sticks I attempted about 2 weeks ago. I started with 5lb 80 20 ground beef they lasted maybe 5 days. Just finished my second batch which was 10lb, maybe it will last longer this time.


----------



## tink3872

Here is the recipe I used to make my snack sticks.


----------



## olecrosseyes

It is where?


----------



## Rang91

dward51 said:


> Monosodium Glutamate (MSG) for short  AKA/ "Accent" seasoning at the grocery store.
> 
> Some people will try and tell you MSG is Baaaaaaad for you.  It's been used in food in the USA for over 100 years and if you read the studies they have to force feed rats a re-dunk-culous amount before it causes problems (I also remember the study in the 1970's where some researcher inserted sterile dimes into rats body cavity and it caused cancer so by the same re-dunk-culous correlation, all dimes should have been banned, but I digress).  Yes, like most substances, there is a small percentage of the population who can have an allergic reaction.  If you have ever eaten oriental food, you have eaten MSG.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monosodium_glutamate
> 
> And Rich, great looking sticks.  I'm saving this recipe and will give it a try also.  Thanks for sharing!





rich- said:


> I started with Bear Carver's recipe for his Bear Loaf, and did several mods to it untill I have what I like for a very good flavored snack stick. Here is what I have come up with.
> 
> 5 #  ground meat or your choice
> 
> 1 Tbls       Blk Pepper
> 
> 1 Tbls       Red Pepper Flakes
> 
> 1 Tbls       Whole Mustard seed
> 
> 1 Tbls      Crushed Fennel
> 
> 1 Tbls      Crushed Anis
> 
> 1 Tbls      Garlic powder or granulated Garlic
> 
> 1 Tbls      Onion Powder or Granulated onion
> 
> 1 Tbls      M S G
> 
> 2 Tbls      Paprika
> 
> 1 tsp        Cayenne pepper or to taste
> 
> Mix all the above ingredients together in a separate
> 
> bowel
> 
> In a separate Bowel Mix
> 
> 4 tsp      Sea or Kosher salt
> 
> 1 tsp      Cure 1
> 
> 2 1/2 oz  Soy sauce
> 
> 2 1/2 oz Worcestershire sauce
> 
> 1 oz       Liquid smoke
> 
> 4 oz ice cold water
> 
> Then mix the below ingredients with the top ingredients and mix well, Until very sticky,
> 
> I went ahead and stuffed into 21 mm collagen casings and let bloom in fridge all night.
> 
> The next morning, put in 100 degree preheated smoker and left until casings were dry to the touch, Then I put my amzn-p in with 1 1/2 row of a blend of hickory, cherry and maple pellets & lit one end.
> 
> over the course of 8 hrs, I slowly increased the chamber heat but never going over 170 degrees until IT of stick hit 155 Degrees, at which time I cut the heat off and left hang in the smoker all night long, Nightly out door temp was right at 38 degrees.
> 
> In a brown paper bag & in the fridge till day after tomorrow, then will vac pak what left and freeze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bets 1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ rich-
> __ Dec 24, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best 2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ rich-
> __ Dec 24, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best 3.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ rich-
> __ Dec 24, 2013
> __ 1


Thanks Rich!! What a great recipe!! Smoked it today and it is excellent!!!!!


----------



## Meat McSmoker

rich- said:


> I started with Bear Carver's recipe for his Bear Loaf, and did several mods to it untill I have what I like for a very good flavored snack stick. Here is what I have come up with.
> 
> 5 #  ground meat or your choice
> 
> 1 Tbls       Blk Pepper
> 
> 1 Tbls       Red Pepper Flakes
> 
> 1 Tbls       Whole Mustard seed
> 
> 1 Tbls      Crushed Fennel
> 
> 1 Tbls      Crushed Anis
> 
> 1 Tbls      Garlic powder or granulated Garlic
> 
> 1 Tbls      Onion Powder or Granulated onion
> 
> 1 Tbls      M S G
> 
> 2 Tbls      Paprika
> 
> 1 tsp        Cayenne pepper or to taste
> 
> Mix all the above ingredients together in a separate
> 
> bowel
> 
> In a separate Bowel Mix
> 
> 4 tsp      Sea or Kosher salt
> 
> 1 tsp      Cure 1
> 
> 2 1/2 oz  Soy sauce
> 
> 2 1/2 oz Worcestershire sauce
> 
> 1 oz       Liquid smoke
> 
> 4 oz ice cold water
> 
> Then mix the below ingredients with the top ingredients and mix well, Until very sticky,
> 
> I went ahead and stuffed into 21 mm collagen casings and let bloom in fridge all night.
> 
> The next morning, put in 100 degree preheated smoker and left until casings were dry to the touch, Then I put my amzn-p in with 1 1/2 row of a blend of hickory, cherry and maple pellets & lit one end.
> 
> over the course of 8 hrs, I slowly increased the chamber heat but never going over 170 degrees until IT of stick hit 155 Degrees, at which time I cut the heat off and left hang in the smoker all night long, Nightly out door temp was right at 38 degrees.
> 
> In a brown paper bag & in the fridge till day after tomorrow, then will vac pak what left and freeze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bets 1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ rich-
> __ Dec 24, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best 2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ rich-
> __ Dec 24, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best 3.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ rich-
> __ Dec 24, 2013
> __ 1


I love this meat stick recipe!


----------



## naterdump

Would it be safe to use this same snack stick recipe with a jerky gun and a dehydrator at 165°?


----------



## daveomak

naterdump said:


> Would it be safe to use this same snack stick recipe with a jerky gun and a dehydrator at 165°?


 
Yes, but your sticks will be lacking smoke flavor...   
Cure #1 is a must use...  Casings make for a low oxygen environment...  The perfect environment for botulism...  You do NOT want botulism...


----------

